# Governors of 50 US States Response to Reopening



## Em in Ohio (Apr 18, 2020)

Just scroll through to find your state's reaction.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/15/us/states-reopen-coronavirus-trnd/index.html


----------



## Judycat (Apr 18, 2020)

PA is one of a coalition of states under Gov. Cuomo. Haha wonder how that goes over in D.C.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 18, 2020)

Judycat said:


> PA is one of a coalition of states under Gov. Cuomo. Haha wonder how that goes over in D.C.


hmmm... let me guess (haha)


----------



## Judycat (Apr 18, 2020)

Shh. Just wondering to myself. Heehee.


----------



## chic (Apr 18, 2020)

TX is supposed to plan reopening next week, I think. Lucky Texans. My state is also supposed to be considering it along with NY, NJ, RI, Delaware. I'm not sure about Conn. I hope it will work out well for everyone.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 18, 2020)

*Virginia*
Gov. Ralph Northam issued a stay-at-home order effective until June 10.
"We are in a public health crisis, and we need everyone to take this seriously and act responsibly," Northam said in a news release. "Our message to Virginians is clear: stay home."
Northam has made it clear that the state must make decisions based on "science, public health expertise, and data," Secretary of Health and Human Resources Daniel Carey said.

I totally agree.....lots of states say only till the end of April! I'm sure that will be extended....these Phases on re-opening actually sound like another disaster waiting to happen way too soon, jmo.....

And....Connecticut has joined a coalition with the Northeastern states of New Jersey, New York, Pennsylvania, Delaware, Rhode Island and Massachusetts to coordinate the reopening of the economy, according to a news release from New York Governor Andrew Cuomo's office.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 18, 2020)

Trudeau says Canada will keep the border crossings as is for another 30 days.
 Personally I think it is too soon right now, too much is going on, like infections returning a second time to 
those that that already had the virus.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Trudeau says Canada will keep the border crossings as is for another 30 days.
> Personally I think it is too soon right now, too much is going on, like infections returning a second time to
> those that that already had the virus.


Since this was an extension of the previous order, I'd guess that Trudeau will have no problem extending the order again if it's warranted.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 19, 2020)

So far, Ohio Governor DeWine hasn't joined a coalition - but, he started out with "recommendations" and only resorted to "orders" when he saw that there was a lack of voluntary compliance.  He has given short term orders, but extends them as needed.  No complaints from me, so far.  I expect to see more extensions here.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 19, 2020)

Is it possible the ppl in higher positions both politically and medically are messing with us, throwing it out back and forth about
re-opening everything when we all know its gonna be twice as bad as the first round.....just to appease everyone who can't stand isolating anymore....but now we're seeing protesters and next will be the beach goers, geez.


----------



## chic (Apr 20, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Is it possible the ppl in higher positions both politically and medically are messing with us, throwing it out back and forth about
> re-opening everything when we all know its gonna be twice as bad as the first round.....just to appease everyone who can't stand isolating anymore....but now we're seeing protesters and next will be the beach goers, geez.



I fear if we don't try reopening during the spring, by summer young people will start attacking seniors because our presence is ruining their young lives and their opportunities.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 20, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Is it possible the ppl in higher positions both politically and medically are messing with us, throwing it out back and forth about
> re-opening everything when we all know its gonna be twice as bad as the first round.....just to appease everyone who can't stand isolating anymore....but now we're seeing protesters and next will be the beach goers, geez.


I think this is an attempt to boost the stock market - every time they make an announcement about opening up, it seems like the stock market bounces upward.  Then, a few days later, the reality sets in and it drops again.


----------



## rgp (Apr 20, 2020)

chic said:


> I fear if we don't try reopening during the spring, by summer young people will start attacking seniors because our presence is ruining their young lives and their opportunities.




 Say what?....how the hell are we..."ruining their young lives and their opportunities."


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2020)

rgp said:


> Say what?....how the hell are we..."ruining their young lives and their opportunities."


I believe Chic was using sarcasm.


----------



## chic (Apr 20, 2020)

rgp said:


> Say what?....how the hell are we..."ruining their young lives and their opportunities."



I thought it was common knowledge that a lot of the young blame my generation, the boomers, for ruining everything as they see it.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2020)

thanks for this thread. the one in Kansas is full of bull. i'm sorry but, i do not think we have even come close to a peak.

we went from 1780 or 1790 something cases & 86 deaths friday to 1986 cases and 100 deaths today. and then i saw this online.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...irus-is-still-ahead/ar-BB12VXT1?ocid=msedgntp


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks @Empty I was wondering what DeWine had said.  My broadcast tv was having problems with windiness when he was on and I couldn't see (closed captioning) what he had said.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 21, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks @Empty I was wondering what DeWine had said.  My broadcast tv was having problems with windiness when he was on and I couldn't see (closed captioning) what he had said.


Glad to help!  Stay well!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I don't trust anything from the WHO anymore. They covered up for  China. I'm not sure that the cure isn't worse than the disease. We should all take responsibility for our own health and well-being. I don't know what the answer is, but you can't keep the economy on lockdown forever.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 21, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> thanks for this thread. the one in Kansas is full of bull. i'm sorry but, i do not think we have even come close to a peak.
> 
> we went from 1780 or 1790 something cases & 86 deaths friday to 1986 cases and 100 deaths today. and then i saw this online.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...irus-is-still-ahead/ar-BB12VXT1?ocid=msedgntp


Hi Marci - It's the minimal amount of testing versus the population that concerns me most.  I believe the best 'one stop source for information' can be found on the website:  https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/  (I have verified its info for Ohio.)


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 21, 2020)

GEORGIA - https://www.usnews.com/news/nationa...hers-to-reopen-in-georgia-gov-brian-kemp-says

Opening wide up to virus spread - unbelievable to me...  For Atlantas's response and others, just Google "Georgia reopening."  Good luck, Georgia.  I sincerely hope it works out for you.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 21, 2020)

Empty said:


> GEORGIA - https://www.usnews.com/news/nationa...hers-to-reopen-in-georgia-gov-brian-kemp-says
> 
> Opening wide up to virus spread - unbelievable to me...  For Atlantas's response and others, just Google "Georgia reopening."  Good luck, Georgia.  I sincerely hope it works out for you.



Somebody had to go first, I guess. Glad it wasn't my state.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2020)

Very interesting web site, Empty, thanks for posting it.  Scrolling through it, it's interesting seeing where each state stands on this, in view of that state's average educational level.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 21, 2020)

chic said:


> I thought it was common knowledge that a lot of the young blame my generation, the boomers, for ruining everything as they see it.


Just like we did in the 60s.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 21, 2020)

One fact remains, we don't know everything we should know to make decisions that could put us back in danger. I can't blame the people wanting to go back to work as so many live paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 21, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Very interesting web site, Empty, thanks for posting it.  Scrolling through it, it's interesting seeing where each state stands on this, in view of that state's average educational level.


Ditto here, Sunny.  Our Ohio governor is of that persuasion and when I contacted his office about DNR forms, I said something akin to "Putting party politics aside, I think he has done a remarkable job and I am grateful."

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/ 

I made a spreadsheet from the sites data with added notes on how different states are re-opening.  We shall see what comes to pass.  I'm just glad that I don't live in Georgia!

https://www.usnews.com/news/nationa...hers-to-reopen-in-georgia-gov-brian-kemp-says


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 22, 2020)

Judycat said:


> PA is one of a coalition of states under Gov. Cuomo. Haha wonder how that goes over in D.C.


Well Governor Cuomo (the ring leader...LOL) met with #45 yesterday and although previously there was friction between them, allegedly it went well and was "productive". We'll see how productive in the days to come. Our Gov. Murphy is in the coalition and they seem pretty like minded. God Bless Gov. Cuomo...he's been tirelessly advocating for PPEs, social distancing and all the mitigation measure to reduce the spread. He must be worn out with all that's going on (and not coming through) in N.Y.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 22, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Well Governor Cuomo (the ring leader...LOL) met with #45 yesterday and although previously there was friction between them, allegedly it went well and was "productive". We'll see how productive in the days to come. Our Gov. Murphy is in the coalition and they seem pretty like minded. God Bless Gov. Cuomo...he's been tirelessly advocating for PPEs, social distancing and all the mitigation measure to reduce the spread. He must be worn out with all that's going on (and not coming through) in N.Y.


Both he and our governor are aging before our eyes!  Their stress levels must be horrible.  It makes me wonder why anyone would want to be in a position of power.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 22, 2020)

I think that this model is interesting and worth passing along.

A chart within the link shows improvement or decline by state from last week to this week.

It's only a model but IMO it does give some interesting food for thought.

http://www.healthdata.org/covid/updates


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 22, 2020)

The June 8th or later makes more sense to me.....


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 22, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think that this model is interesting and worth passing along.
> 
> A chart within the link shows improvement or decline by state from last week to this week.
> 
> ...


Hi - While this is a decent generalization, it reflects only _available_ data.  In the case of Ohio, where testing has been very limited, this is a concern.  *Quoting from the link provided above:*  "this threshold is considered a conservative estimate of the number of COVID-19 infections that states could reasonably *identify via active case detection and contact tracing.* "  This means that they are only looking at active cases and the people who were in contact with those carrying the virus.  With such large segments of our population not tested, but potentially carrying the virus, this chart could change radically in coming weeks.  In my opinion, no-one should rush out, even if given the 'all clear.'  There won't be such a state of total virus absence for a very, very long time.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## rgp (Apr 23, 2020)

chic said:


> I thought it was common knowledge that a lot of the young blame my generation, the boomers, for ruining everything as they see it.




   You're right, they do...I just missed it....DUH!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 23, 2020)

*A bit off subject but had to share.....from our Virginia governor...anyone else seeing this in their local news?

Paycheck Protection Program & Economic Injury Disaster Loans*

     To help small businesses through this crisis, the U.S. Small Business Administration (SBA) has two loan programs aimed at helping small businesses survive: the Paycheck Protection Program (PPP) and the Economic Injury Disaster Loan (EIDL) program. As I write, more than 1,600,000 loans have been approved for small businesses. Almost $350 billion in loans have been processed, and nearly 4,800 lenders have participated. Unfortunately, demand has exceeded these programs' funding levels, and as of Friday, the SBA has stopped accepting new loan applications for the PPP and EIDL. Senate Republicans have attempted to increase funding for these programs by $250 billion, but Leader Schumer and Speaker Pelosi have blocked its passage and are attempting to include unrelated riders in the bill. This is unacceptable, and to ensure that this vital lifeline remains in place for small businesses, Congress must put people over politics and set partisan games aside. For more information on the PPP, click here to view answers to several Frequently Asked Questions. To learn more about the EIDL, please visit sba.gov/disaster.


*Emergency Relief Checks*

     To help individuals stay financially afloat through the lockdowns sweeping the Nation, the _CARES Act_ also provides Emergency Relief Checks to every American, and this week, the IRS has begun the process of distributing them. You can use this portal to check your eligibility and to find out when you will receive your check. As follows, below are several FAQs surrounding these relief checks.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 24, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> *A bit off subject but had to share.....from our Virginia governor...anyone else seeing this in their local news?
> 
> Paycheck Protection Program & Economic Injury Disaster Loans*
> 
> ...


I didn't see about the EIDL and PPP but I did see that new loan applications were no longer being accepted. Hopefully the bill that was signed today will get enough to a multitude of small businesses still in need.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 28, 2020)

4.28.20 US goal now is to test 2% of the population of each state.  Health departments say this isn't enough and that leaving the testing capacity to individual states may cause problems.  We haven't escaped round one of the virus.  I greatly fear the thought of round two.  (Please, no political responses - But how much testing do you feel will be sufficient as we talk re-opening?)


----------

